# New Member from Durham



## kenno (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi folks,
holidays in cottages has become a little too expensive now we are heading towards retirement so we have decided to try the campervan route this year.  Our favorite haunt is the West Coast of Scotland and our first journey back there in the camper is planned for February. Before that we hope to have a few weekends away to make sure we have all we need on board.

Can't wait to get started, Ken, Jackie and Bruce


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi and welc Me along to the site.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 19, 2018)

When I first glimpsed your post, I thought Ken Bruce had joined us! :rolleyes2:
 Hello and welcome to the forum, Ken, Jackie... and Bruce :dog:

It takes time to weed out what you need from what you _think _you need but you'll get there and have lots of fun on the way. There's a vast wealth of knowledge in the threads... plus a lot of bad jokes and banter - enjoy!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome from the six counties,when up in scotland dont forget there is a big boat which will take you over to us .:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello and welcome, more people from gods country  You'll find some good info on here !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 20, 2018)

Welcome aboard Ken, Jackie & Bruce from a fellow northerner in County Durham.

Enjoy your retirement when it arrives, and your trip to Scotland in Feb. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Victor (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi and Welcome from a fellow Durham resident.
When Im there that is ... 
enjoy Scotland.   We did our version of the 500 in October but ended up doing nearly 1400 miles .... went to places Ive never been to for 30 yrs .

                  Victor


----------



## Robmac (Dec 20, 2018)

Welcome along.

You have picked a great time to visit Scotland, there will be far less traffic in February, and Scotland looks stunning in snow. We are heading up there in January.


----------



## Gnomus (Dec 20, 2018)

kenno said:


> Hi folks,
> holidays in cottages has become a little too expensive now we are heading towards retirement so we have decided to try the campervan route this year.  Our favorite haunt is the West Coast of Scotland and our first journey back there in the camper is planned for February. Before that we hope to have a few weekends away to make sure we have all we need on board.
> 
> Can't wait to get started, Ken, Jackie and Bruce
> View attachment 68996



Hi dont forget to use the time to nail down the rattles and squeaks

If its the oven, you need to stop grill pans and shelves etc 

Have a good time


----------

